# A 6-os számnév



## franknagy

Te hatökör.
Olyan hülye, vagy mint hat pár rendőrcsizma.

A 6-os számnév mit keres az ostobasággal kapcsolatos szólásokban?


----------



## Encolpius

Az első lehet Weörös Sándor fejleménye: "Sehallselát Dömötör; buta volt, mint *hat ökö*r"...
Az 1862-es értelmező szótárban még nincs benne a hatökör szó, tehát nem hiszem, hogy olyan régi szó. 
A másodikat sosem hallottam, nem hiszem, hogy a hatosnak köze van az ostobasághoz. Ha mondasz még egy hatossal kapcsolatos ismert szókapcsolatot, talán elgondolkoztató lenne.


----------



## franknagy

A "hatos" ebben a szólásban a "fitying" helyett áll:
"Van aki öt aranyat érő kalapot visel, pedig a feje egy hatost sem ér."
Forrás: közmondások


----------

